# Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition Crossover Frequenz



## D.I.Y (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ma ne Frage:

Wie soll man den Crossover-Regler am Sub einstellen wenn ich im X-Fi Menü als Crossover 120 hz drin hab?

Ich dachte an voll aufdrehen am Sub da ja das Signal von der X-Fi bestimmt wird.

Aber es kommt trotzdem ein anderer Klang wenn ich 120 hz am Sub einstelle...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2009)

Ist geschamckssache. Normalerweise stellt man dann wie du es beschrieben hast die Frequenz am Sub auf den MAximalwert.


----------



## Witcher (18. Februar 2009)

Wenn du in der Soundkarte 120Hz drinne hast dan am sub 240. ich hab auch das teufel system und habs auch so gemacht. Wird auch von vielen leuten so empfohlen.


----------



## Overlocked (18. Februar 2009)

Für die "kleinen" Woofer sind die 240MHz durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Cleenz (19. Februar 2009)

Jo, würde ich auch so machen. Allerdings würde ich hauptsächlich darauf achten wie es für dich subjektiv am besten klingt. Ist ja völlig wurscht was anderen gefällt.


----------



## Leon-id (9. März 2009)

Den Crossover-Regler muss Du voll aufdrehen. Der Regler ist nichts anderes als Tiefpass-Filter, also wenn Du den Regler auf 240Hz  stellst, dann heißt es, dass alle Frequenzen von 0Hz bis 240Hz werden "durchgelassen", alle anderen werden ignoriert(Amplitude des Signals mit Frequenz höher als 240Hz auf Null gesetzt).

Wenn Du bei X-FI die Grenzfrequenz auf 120Hz stellst (nicht MHz! - das wäre dann Mega-Ultraschall oder sowas ), und am Subwoofer trotzdem den Unterschied hörst(wenn Du den Crossover-Regler drehst), dann ist der Tiefpass-Filter deiner Soundkarte so was von "Sch@iße"! - weil er die tiefen Frequenzen nicht sauber abtrennt. Was auch kein Wunder bei Creative Soundkarten ist. Ich habe selber eine von denen. Und das Problem ist eigentlich nicht Hardware, sondern Software. Die alternative Treiber sind wesentlich besser was Sound-Quality angeht.
Ich spiele schon lange mit den Gedanken meine Creative-Soundkarte verschrotten lassen! aber nur wegen den mangelhaften Treibern.


Zitat - "Für die "kleinen" Woofer sind die 240MHz durchaus angebracht." - das war bestimmt nicht über *Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition!!! etwa 25cm Durchmessen vom Tieftöner und 100 Watt RMS ist net klein!  
*


----------

